# pabellón? ¿glorieta?



## solysombra

Hola: Se me perdió una palabra.

En realidad llamé a la consulta así, por llamarla de algún modo. No puedo poner el título que corresponde porque esa es justamente la palabra que estoy buscando.  

Busco la palabra... ¿Cómo se llama ese espacio o esa construcción casi redonda o poligonal, con techo, como un paraguas, en la que puede tocar una orquesta o algo por el estilo?

En el jardín zoológico de Buenos Aires había algo así (No sé si todavía existe). Por unos escalones y una puertita, se pasa a una superficie poligonal. Había también algo parecido en Barrancas de Belgrano. 

En la película "El submarino amarillo", la banda toca en una construcción parecida, aunque no tiene techo.

Escribí mucho porque no encontré ninguna imagen en Internet para ilustrar. Como no sé la palabra...
 Gúguel está tan atrasado que no sabe encontrar lo que tengo en mi imaginación.

Así que si alguien entiende a qué me refiero, le agradezco desde ya.


----------



## A n a

Glorieta. Pabellón es una construcción cerrada.


----------



## solysombra

A n a said:


> Glorieta. Pabellón es una construcción cerrada.



Muchas gracias... pero creo que la glorieta no es elevada, creo que hay otra palabra, aunque ya estoy muy confundida.


----------



## A n a

Elevada o no, una glorieta es esto. ¿A que te refieres tú? ¿Tienes imágenes?


----------



## Colchonero

En España se conoce como quiosco o quiosco de música.

*quiosco**.
*
(Del fr. _kiosque_, este del turco _köşk_, este del persa _košk,_ y este del pelvi _kōšk_, pabellón).

*1. *m. Templete o pabellón en parques o jardines, generalmente abierto por todos sus lados, que entre otros usos ha servido tradicionalmente para celebrar conciertos populares.

Algo así.


----------



## A n a

Más bonito el tuyo, Colchonero.  Para mi, si no hay revistas y periódicos, de quiosco nada de nada. Ni se me hubiera ocurrido.


----------



## solysombra

Muchísimas gracias, Ana y Colchonero. Efectivamente es eso lo que busco, aunque todavía me parece que en la Argentina la llaman de otro modo. Tendré que esperar que se despierten. Mientras tanto les mando esto... ¡y veo que lo llaman glorieta!


----------



## A n a

Busca por "concha acústica", a ver si te refieres a eso. Corre un hilo por ahí sobre el tema.


----------



## Birke

Con tal de que no le acaben diciendo "gazebo", como hacen con los que se pone la gente ahora en los jardines…

Los de los jardines públicos siempre los hemos llamado templete o quiosco de la música, como dice Colchonero.
En Alicante, en la Explanada, sí que hay (o había) uno con forma de concha, no sé por qué nombre lo conocerán.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por mi barrio, que es el mismo que el de Colchonero también es "quiosco". También lo he visto especificando un poco más: "quiosco de los músicos". Si tiene forma de concha, sería un auditorio o "concha" directamente, pero es otro tipo de construcción.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jonno

Aquí por el norte de España también quiosco, o quiosco de música. No usamos pabellón ni glorieta.

Y el templete de los jardines para mí es otra cosa. Aunque de construcción es similar no se usan para interpretar música, y pueden ser mucho más pequeños.


----------



## macame

Yo a los de la música siempre les he llamado quioscos, pero también hay cenadores.


----------



## Vampiro

"Glorieta" por acá.
"Quiosco" o "kiosko", para los diarios y los caramelos, como ya se dijo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## A n a

¿No es lo mismo un quiosco que un kiosko? ¡Anda que no!


----------



## Vampiro

A n a said:


> ¿No es lo mismo un quiosco que un kiosko? ¡Anda que no!



Te entiendo, pero no te comprendo.
_


----------



## Peón

En la Argentina *glorieta*. Lugar donde tocaban las bandas de músicas en la plazas. Todavías quedan algunas glorietas en las plazas o parques de provincias.

La glorieta de las barrancas de Belgrano todavía existe. 

*Quiosco* o *kiosco,* na' que ná. En esos lugares aquí se venden diarios, revistas y golosinas. Como éste de la ciudad de Montevideo.


----------



## ErOtto

Birke said:


> En Alicante, en la Explanada, sí que hay (o había) uno con forma de concha, no sé por qué nombre lo conocerán.



¿Te refieres a este? Sigue existiendo y se llama Auditorio La Concha 
Es que en Alicante nos encantan las *rebuznancias*.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí en Galicia _palco de la música (_en gallego_ palco da música)._


----------



## solysombra

Peón said:


> En la Argentina *glorieta*. Lugar donde tocaban las bandas de músicas en la plazas. Todavías quedan algunas glorietas en las plazas o parques de provincias.
> 
> La glorieta de las barrancas de Belgrano todavía existe.
> 
> *Quiosco* o *kiosco,* na' que ná. En esos lugares aquí se venden diarios, revistas y golosinas. Como éste en la ciudad de Montevideo.


 
Sí... me estoy acostumbrando a la idea de que era glorieta no más la palabra que buscaba. Creía que glorieta era como un "techo" de plantas que da sombra, que ahora tampoco me acuerdo cómo se llama...



ErOtto said:


> ¿Te refieres a este? Sigue existiendo y se llama Auditorio La Concha
> Es que en Alicante nos encantan las *rebuznancias*.



Seguro que en la Argentina no vas a encontrar auditorios con ese nombre


----------



## XiaoRoel

Una *glorieta* es o bien un *cenador*, o una *plazoleta* en la que confluyen varias sendas de un _jardín._ Usar esta palabra para significar *palco* (o *templete*) *de la música* me parece raro. Aunque es cierto que los _palcos de la música_ suelen estar en las _glorietas de los jardines_, y de ahí debe venir la translación semántica.


----------



## ErOtto

solysombra said:


> Seguro que en la Argentina no vas a encontrar auditorios con ese nombre



¡Peor sería si a continuación pusiera '_de tu madre_'! 

Si se llamara así, me puedo imaginar a todos los argentinos que pasean por la Explanada haciéndose fotos delante del nombre del auditorio para enviar las fotos a sus _amistades_.


----------



## Peón

solysombra said:


> Sí... me estoy acostumbrando a la idea de que era glorieta no más la palabra que buscaba. Creía que glorieta era como un "techo" de plantas que da sombra, que ahora tampoco me acuerdo cómo se llama...



También escuché alguna vez  "*rotonda" *o *"explanada"* para designar a lugares similares a las glorietas.


----------



## ErOtto

Peón said:


> También escuché alguna vez  "*rotonda" *o *"explanada"* para designar a lugares similares a las glorietas.



Rotonda y glorieta, en España, se usan, generalmente, para designar esto. 
Se denomina glorieta, normalmente, cuando en el centro de la rotonda hay una estatua, árboles, etc.


----------



## jorgema

solysombra said:


> Sí... me estoy acostumbrando a la idea de que era glorieta no más la palabra que buscaba. Creía que glorieta era como un "techo" de plantas que da sombra, que ahora tampoco me acuerdo cómo se llama...



Creo que a lo que te refieres (el techo de plantas que da sombra) es una *pérgola*, o también un *emparrado*. Lo otro es, como ya te han dicho, _glorieta_, palabra que usamos en el Perú.


----------



## Peón

ErOtto said:


> Rotonda y glorieta, en España, se usan, generalmente, para designar esto.
> Se denomina glorieta, normalmente, cuando en el centro de la rotonda hay una estatua, árboles, etc.



Sí, aquí también eso es una *rotonda*, con o sin estatuas o árboles (nunca glorieta). 

Pero excepcionalmente escuché designar a nuestras glorietas *rotondas*, en particular en aquellos lugares (pueblos pequeños o alejados) en donde las glorietas eran desconocidas. También *explanada*  cuando la glorieta no tenía techo.


----------



## Calambur

Aquí la *glorieta *del zoológico de Buenos Aires, que parece que todavía está.
Y aquí hay otra, rodeada de agua -no la recuerdo-.


----------



## Colchonero

Parece evidente que lo que aquí llamamos quiosco, en AL se llama glorieta. Y lo que aquí llamamos glorieta, allí serán plazas. Cenador o pérgola aquí se usa para otro tipo de construcciones, más pequeñas y de uso por lo general privado.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, pérgola es esto: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_J0XsQeUu1tE/SXJt4_kAk2I/AAAAAAAALe4/kjj6-vl4pWg/s1600-h/P1042023.JPG

O esto otro: http://v1.cache6.c.bigcache.googlea...hotos/original/9434952.jpg?redirect_counter=1

Como se ve, de privado no tienen nada.


----------



## Colchonero

jorgema said:


> En el Perú, pérgola es esto: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_J0XsQeUu1tE/SXJt4_kAk2I/AAAAAAAALe4/kjj6-vl4pWg/s1600-h/P1042023.JPG
> 
> O esto otro: http://v1.cache6.c.bigcache.googlea...hotos/original/9434952.jpg?redirect_counter=1
> 
> Como se ve, de privado no tienen nada.



Bueno, pues otro matiz nacional. En España las pérgolas eran esos pequeños pabellones que se alzaban en los jardines de las grandes mansiones. Claro que últimamente también he visto que los periódicos llaman pérgolas a las paradas de autobús. En fin, para gustos los colores.


----------



## jorgema

Qué diferencias. Por aquí hemos elevado la palabra hasta significar esos grandes pabellones sombreados en los parques públicos, mientras que allá la están reduciendo a una simple parada de autobús, que seguramente ni plantas tiene cerca.


----------



## rocioteag

Por México un Kiosco puede ser esto http://www.posadavienahotel.com/ciudad/altosjal/altos/kiosco de teocaltiche jalisco.jpg

pero tambien se utiliza para los puestos de períodicosy revistas y para ventas.

Pérgolas es muy variado... pero se parecen a esto casi todas http://www.decorablog.com/wp-content/2008/09/corradi-pergola-millenium-2.jpg

Por último, las glorietas son estas http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/508/escanear0014cv3.jpg/sr=1


----------



## Colchonero

jorgema said:


> Qué diferencias. Por aquí hemos elevado la palabra hasta significar esos grandes pabellones sombreados en los parques públicos, mientras que allá la están reduciendo a una simple parada de autobús, que seguramente ni plantas tiene cerca.



No sé si nos salimos de foco, estimado Jorgema, pero en fin... No hay que fiarse mucho del lenguaje periodístico pero sí, a veces veo que usan pérgola para referirse a esas paradas que, en efecto, ni una triste planta tienen. La palabra pérgola, por aquí, siempre ha tenido un perfume entre aristocrático y decadente: _Yo nací (perdonadme) en la edad de la pérgola y el tenis_, dice un verso célebre de Jaime Gil de Biedma.


----------



## solysombra

Calambur said:


> Aquí la *glorieta *del zoológico de Buenos Aires, que parece que todavía está.
> Y aquí hay otra, rodeada de agua -no la recuerdo-.



Gracias, Calambur. La rodeada de agua me parece que estaba cerca de la entrada de Plaza Italia, en el lago en el que había cisnes. En cuanto al otro enlace, salen unos japoneses muy raros. Y tantas ganas que tenía de ver la glorieta del zoológico...



jorgema said:


> Creo que a lo que te refieres (el techo de plantas que da sombra) es una *pérgola*, o también un *emparrado*. Lo otro es, como ya te han dicho, _glorieta_, palabra que usamos en el Perú.



¡Sí! Muchas gracias, era pérgola no más.


----------



## jorgema

Por lo menos sacamos en claro que México y España van juntos en llamar kiosco/quiosco a lo que en Argentina, Chile y Perú denominamos glorieta. Lo que rocioteg llama glorieta, en mi país sería simplemente una plaza, e incluso un óvalo, que es el  nombre que damos a ciertas plazas más o menos circulares: _óvalo de Santa Anita, óvalo de Miraflores, óvalo Gutiérrez_.


----------



## mirx

jorgema said:


> Por lo menos sacamos en claro que México y España van juntos en llamar kiosco/quiosco a lo que en Argentina, Chile y Perú denominamos glorieta. Lo que rocioteg llama glorieta, en mi país sería simplemente una plaza, e incluso un óvalo, que es el  nombre que damos a ciertas plazas más o menos circulares: _óvalo de Santa Anita, óvalo de Miraflores, óvalo Gutiérrez_.


Esto parece trabalenguas. ¿Entonces cómo les dicen a las plazas? 
En esta foto, el kiosco está en el centro de la plaza, como era la tradición en todo México.


----------



## Calambur

solysombra said:


> En cuanto al otro enlace, salen unos japoneses muy raros. Y tantas ganas que tenía de ver la glorieta del zoológico...


Ya lo corregí. Ahora sí sale la glorieta.


----------



## solysombra

Calambur said:


> Ya lo corregí. Ahora sí sale la glorieta.



¡Gracias, Calambur!


----------



## Vampiro

jorgema said:


> Por lo menos sacamos en claro que México y España van juntos en llamar kiosco/quiosco a lo que en Argentina, Chile y Perú denominamos glorieta.


Y todo el mundo sabe que tenemos razón.



mirx said:


> Esto parece trabalenguas. ¿Entonces cómo les dicen a las plazas?
> En esta foto, el kiosco está en el centro de la plaza, como era la tradición en todo México.


Plazas.
¿Y ustedes cómo les dicen a los kioscos?
_


----------



## ninux

¿Todas estas construcciones son fijas?
¿Se la podría llamar entoldado, si fuera móvil?


----------



## mirx

Vampiro said:


> Y todo el mundo sabe que tenemos razón.
> 
> 
> Plazas.
> ¿Y ustedes cómo les dicen a los kioscos?
> _


A los kioscos, kioscos. A lo que tú le llamas kiosco, puesto o estanquillo. Y claro, uno que otro también le dirá kiosco.


----------



## rocioteag

jorgema said:


> Lo que rocioteg llama glorieta, en mi país sería simplemente una plaza, e incluso un óvalo, que es el nombre que damos a ciertas plazas más o menos circulares: _óvalo de Santa Anita, óvalo de Miraflores, óvalo Gutiérrez_.



Oh!!! por aqui las plazas son los centros comerciales... y las plazas de toro, claro está. así como alguna otra como la plaza de la ciudadela... pero no son circulares ni ovaldas (excepto las de toros) todas las demas son cuadradas o rectangulares.

La imagen de la glorieta que puse es una de las mas famosas del DF, es la glorieta de los insurgentes, que tiene en el centro locales comerciales... pero se le llama "glorieta" porque a su alredor circulan automoviles....de esta manera, tenemos la glorieta de las cibeles (que es una fuente) la glorieta de la diana cazadora (que es una escultura) etc.

En los parques tambien hay glorietas... y alrededor de ellos circula gente....asi que por definición, en México una glorieta es una estructura circular u ovalada alrededor de la cual circulan automotores o peatones.


----------



## jorgema

ErOtto said:


> Rotonda y glorieta, en España, se usan, generalmente, para designar esto.
> Se denomina glorieta, normalmente, cuando en el centro de la rotonda hay una estatua, árboles, etc.



Para mí, esto es una rotonda:


Rotonda


----------



## cbrena

solysombra said:


> Busco la palabra... ¿Cómo se llama ese espacio o esa construcción casi redonda o poligonal, con techo, como un paraguas, en la que puede tocar una orquesta o algo por el estilo?


Me he quedado muy sorprendida al ver que nadie los llama templetes.


----------



## mirx

cbrena said:


> Me he quedado muy sorprendida al ver que nadie los llama templetes.


   ¡Cómo que no! Tres o cuatro de tus paisanos ya mencionaron ese nombre para esa cosa.


----------



## Calambur

mirx said:


> ¡Cómo que no! Tres o cuatro de tus paisanos ya mencionaron ese nombre para esa cosa.


Eso mismo iba a decir, pero *mirx* es más veloz:
Colchonero (#5), Birke (#9), Jonno (#11), y XiaoRoel (#20) han mencionado *templete*.

*solysombra*: Hoy pasé por el zoológico y vi (desde afuera*) que la vieja glorieta sigue en pie, en medio del agua (supongo que está allí desde la inauguración y que luego le armaron el lago artificial alrededor). Como vos decís, está por la entrada de Plaza Italia, en el lago de los cisnes.

*Por precaución, nunca entro... ¡No sea que me confundan y no me dejen salir!


----------



## Peón

Esa glorieta del zoológico de Buenos Aires, intenta ser un templete o ruina  egipcia o romana o algo por el estilo, muy propio de la arquitectura de los zoológicos del siglo XIX. Está en el lago de los flamenco, y ahora parece una verdadera ruina.


----------



## cbrena

Mirx y Calambur, a ver, intento explicarme:

He leído: glorietas, pabellones, cenadores, plazoletas, rotondas, quioscos, conchas, explanadas, pérgolas, emparrados, entoldados... y no sé si me quedo alguna.

Colchonero en el #5 habla de quiosco y quiosco de música, y sólo en la definición de quiosco aparece templete.
Birke en el #9 habla de templete o quiosco de música.
Jonno en el #11 dice que para él los templetes de los jardines son otra cosa.
Xiaoroel en el #20 habla de palco (o templete) de la música.

Mi intención es explicar que para mí son templetes, así a secas, sin especificar que son de música ni de jardines. Incluí parte del primer post porque, en mi opinión, lo que busca es el nombre de esa construcción, con una forma concreta y como escenario público, sea para tocar una orquesta o para dar un pregón. Y lo que me extrañaba es que nadie los llamara simplemente templetes.

No me regañéis así.


----------



## mirx

cbrena said:


> Mirx y Calambur, a ver, intento explicarme:  He leído: glorietas, pabellones, cenadores, plazoletas, rotondas, quioscos, conchas, explanadas, pérgolas, emparrados, entoldados... y no sé si me quedo alguna.  Colchonero en el #5 habla de quiosco y quiosco de música, y sólo en la definición de quiosco aparece templete. Birke en el #9 habla de templete o quiosco de música. Jonno en el #11 dice que para él los templetes de los jardines son otra cosa. Xiaoroel en el #20 habla de palco (o templete) de la música.  Mi intención es explicar que para mí son templetes, así a secas, sin especificar que son de música ni de jardines. Incluí parte del primer post porque, en mi opinión, lo que busca es el nombre de esa construcción, con una forma concreta y como escenario público, sea para tocar una orquesta o para dar un pregón. Y lo que me extrañaba es que nadie los llamara simplemente templetes.  No me regañéis así.


  Pues, a ver, eso hubieras dicho en tu primer post. Imagino que algunos de los que mencionaron "templete" también le llaman así, a secas. Por cierto, en mi pueblo tumbaron hace mucho el kiosko tan bonito que teniamos y lo reemplazaron precisamente por un templete, que quitan y ponen según les conviene.


----------



## Calambur

cbrena said:


> Mirx y Calambur, a ver, intento explicarme:
> 
> No me regañéis así.


¡Vale!, disculpa, buhíta.


----------



## cbrena

Mirx, cómo siento que en tu pueblo cambiaran un templete, a secas, por un templete móvil. 

Calambur, gracias; siempre tan amable.


----------



## mirx

cbrena said:


> Mirx, cómo siento que en tu pueblo cambiaran un templete, a secas, por un templete móvil.
> 
> Calambur, gracias; siempre tan amable.


Más lo siento yo.


----------



## solysombra

Calambur said:


> *solysombra*: Hoy pasé por el zoológico y vi (desde afuera*) que la vieja glorieta sigue en pie, en medio del agua (supongo que está allí desde la inauguración y que luego le armaron el lago artificial alrededor). Como vos decís, está por la entrada de Plaza Italia, en el lago de los cisnes.
> 
> *Por precaución, nunca entro... ¡No sea que me confundan y no me dejen salir!


----------



## A n a

Vampiro said:


> Te entiendo, pero no te comprendo.
> _


 
¡Malo! ¿Qué es lo que entiendes y qué es lo que no comprendes?


----------

